# Sperm DNA Fragmentation test



## KEH (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've been a bit of a 'lurker' on the site for the last few weeks and thought to join to ask for your valued advice and thoughts. 

We've been ttc for 18 months or so and have been diagnosed with unexplained subfertility. We are currently going private having had initial tests with the GP- both our blood tests and my husbands SA are all normal. Our Consultant has advised a hycosy which I'm due to have in two weeks and that my husband undertake DNA fragmentation sperm testing- has anyone had DNA testing done? The consultant felt it was worth doing as it would guide us on whether we would go down the IUI or IVF route. Of course the other option would be to carry on naturally. Any thoughts on IUI would be appreciated too as this was the route the consultant seemed to suggest would be the better at the minute, providing my hycosy test is okay.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi KEH

I'm sorry nobody has replied earlier.

I've found you an old link about sperm fragmentations tests here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=309858.msg5532852#msg5532852 however you may also wish to check out the Male Factors board and post there - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

In terms of IUI - here is a link to the board we have http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0 - it may be worth asking on there how people made the decision to have IUI rather than IVF. I went straight to IVF/ICSI as my DH had a failed vasectomy reversal, so no choice.

Hope this helps

KA xxx


----------



## KEH (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you very much karenanna, the links are really useful and helpful.


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi KEH,

My DH had the sperm DNA fragmentation test done. It looks for breaks or lesions in the dna in the head of the sperm. We were told badly fragmented DNA can also be a cause of miscarriage. DH was borderline so we were offered IMSI (ICSI but with a more powerful microscope to choose the fittest sperm).

Good luck x


----------

